# Babies!!!!



## hollyosborn

5 out of 11 have hatched today.. so cute!


----------



## Cokadodooldoo

Congratulations Holly


----------



## hollyosborn

LOOOOVEEEEE the incubator! lol


----------



## Energyvet

Congrats on your hatch. Very very adorable.


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop

Holly are these your first babies??? They are adorable....and giving me chick fever...... yep that's it. gonna need to do a fall hatch! AND I'M BLAMING IT ON HOLLY


----------



## Apyl

So cute, what breed is the spotted one ????


----------



## madman

Love the cute chicks


----------



## hollyosborn

HAHAAH, yes first chicks from the incubator.. and this morning we find 1 more hatching... The spotted ones are... no clue.. i have white leghorn mamas, and daddies are RIR and a Barred rocker... all 3 of them have little black spots... and my little black one has a HUGE white dot on its head... boy??... its so fat it has a double chin... i didint know chicks could get fat rolls... he waddles when he walks and scoots his tummy on the ground HAHAHA.. SOO funny!!! Another brown egg is hatching and it looks to be another little black one.... another white egg is knocking... and one of my green eggs is chirping really loud... that shell seems SOO Ohard on those green ones... im worried.. its been pipping for 3 days now...


----------



## hollyosborn

Seriously.. check out the double chin.....


----------



## Cokadodooldoo

Have you ever helped stuck chick before? I have with great success. You will need a cup of warm water, a damp and a dry paper towel, also a pair of tweezers will come in handy.


----------



## hollyosborn

I had to help the black one out... and yes used just those props... the other little black one just is not coming out either.. yesterday when we were gone 2 hours two of the yellow ones hatched right out.. why does it take some so long and others not? there are 4 knockers now.. in the white eggs and still the little green one... i wish they would hurry.. i hate waiting.. we are only on day 21 though for these guys.. be patient holly, be patient!


----------



## Cokadodooldoo

From my experience, humidity plays a big part. If you are a very expectant mother opening the incubator too often can cause the interior membrane to dry out making it difficult for the little guy to get turned around inside the egg.


----------



## hollyosborn

and blackie just hatched and walking around already.. another white egg is breaking through... yeah ive been told that and read so much on that too... but we have handled the eggs daily, candled them nightly, held the babies as soon as they were born... they all seem to be doing GREAT.. im thinking maybe cause my house is as warm as the incubator and HOT!...??


----------



## Cokadodooldoo

Also if your incubator doesn't have auto turner, then the chick could develop leg problems again making it difficult to turn inside the egg.


----------



## hollyosborn

i turned them 3x a day by hand


----------



## madman

I would tern them 4 times a day


----------



## hollyosborn

speed hatchers.. theres another one....... i think 3 times is good.. that was hard enough around here to get to it 3 times.. some days were 2....


----------



## Energyvet

He's a little fatty arbuckle alright! Looks like a trouble maker too. Lol


----------



## Jayne

Adorable!!! Congratulations!


----------



## hollyosborn

one more white one.. WOOHOO... 2 more just popped holes...


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop

Wow Holly, that sounds like a very successful hatch! Seems you did almost everything, almost perfectly...or everything good enough  Good job! Enjoy those fuzzy butts, they grow so quickly. Oh is it possible the double chin one has a "beard" or "muff" type thing going on? Like an Easter Egger?


----------



## hollyosborn

he could.. he still looks mad HAHAHA... im naming him after my dad HAHAHA... here are the 9 we have... the two black ones are from a RIR Hen, and father is either RIR or BR.... white ones or yellow ones and yellow with black spots are from White Leghorns mamas and either of the roosters...... im calling them my little dalmation babies... ONE more egg hatching still.. its a green easter egger.... just pecked through!!! If i did the wing sexing right.... the blacks are males and the yellows are ALL females!


----------



## Energyvet

Simple Mendelian genetics of your sexing is correct. . Lovely little family.


----------



## Westelle

I am soooooooooooooooooo happy for you! Maybe the double chine you see is a beard...LOL I don't know...but it looks more fuzz than fat...LOL


----------



## hollyosborn

thanks all, yeah his little throat is just like a fat little glob of skin LOL... #10 just hatched... Americauna... (green egg) i think i spelled that right.. its doing awesome and we have named it POKEY! hahaha


----------



## Westelle

Wow...good for all those precious babies...


----------



## hollyosborn

Pokey is my favorite.. she has an arrow on her head... at least i hope shes a she....


----------



## ScottV

Congrats on the babies, they're cute.


----------



## Westelle

Here's my chick today...


----------



## Westelle

Here is my one dayold chick today...


----------



## 7chicks

How egg-citing Holly! Your little peeps are just precious!!! Aren't baby chicks just the best! Soft, warm, sweet, and to me they smell nice. A baby smell all their own. 

What kind is yours Janet? What a sweetie!


----------



## SallySunshine

I think I have the same incubator... any suggestions? I am up and running but the temp is soooo hard to keep the same!!!


----------



## hollyosborn

Sally, i found that 103, 104 was PERFECT.. it was hard to keep adjusted due to the house being 100 degrees too.. so i would unplug it for a while, the temp change never mattered apparently... 
we were gone to the music festival over the weekend and came home to SUCH Grown up babies!!!! so much fun!!!!


----------



## SallySunshine

which thermometer? the top or one on eggs? Thanks soooo much!


----------



## Westelle

My instuctions said 99.5 on top of the eggs...are you talking about ferinheit?


----------



## hollyosborn

mine never would stay at what the instructions said.. 103 apparently worked perfect as they all hatched perfectly... well all but one..


----------



## hollyosborn

i had the one on the eggs and i had a digital one in there as well.. both read differently...


----------



## Margit

They are so cute. Congratulations !


----------



## Jojocag

So so cute!!!!!


----------



## Energyvet

Horray babies!


----------



## Westelle

These are four of our five babies. I just put the fifth one in with these four....I have 5 more eggs waiting to hatch.


----------



## hollyosborn

Ohhhhh how adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## cogburn

Congrats !! Purty little bitties !


----------



## Westelle

Today we had another...we are waiting for 2 "m" eggs...but "n" is moving more than the one "m" egg...we think "n" might be going next...lol...


----------



## Energyvet

. How exciting!


----------



## Westelle

One "m" egg is pipped...LOL


----------



## hollyosborn

I wish i could take a pic for yall.. my babies are sooo funny. we keep them inside at night but during the day i put their dog crate out on the porch.. yesterday i opened the door and let them run.. THEY LOVE IT, they fly all over, chase bugs, eat the cob webs off the house, today they were jumping off the porch to the yard, then flying back up. they spent some time with a few of the big hens, some time climbing all over their babysitter... Mia the border collie.. she just laid there and slept LOL.. all 10 growing strong.. 2 white ones have some REALLY huge combs ... but so did that one white/brown/black one i have... all the white ones have black on them too.. and one has a brown face.. too funny.. Tink is just as tiny as can be but she controls the roost!


----------



## Westelle

Take more pictures!!!


----------



## hollyosborn

my camera wont work.. seriously im going crazy without it.. LOL.. the best photo opps and IM MISSING THEM!


----------



## Energyvet

And they grow so fast.......


----------



## hollyosborn

2 babies so far


----------



## TinyHouse

YAY!!! And I see another one soon to "arrive" into the world. Keep us posted and keep the pics coming.


----------



## hollyosborn

That little yellow one has a MAJOR comb going on.. LOL.. the black one is solid yellow on its belly SOO cute!


----------



## Maggizzle35

How cool, I had a little banty hen hatch out 8 little chicks they are so cute. I will have to take pictures of them tonight. They are a couple weeks old and she lost 1. I have been feeding them medicated food and she is in a cubby all by herself. I love it when a hen does the job and is such a good mom. I put orphan ducklings in with a silkie mom that had just hatched a chick and she took them right in. Now the ducks are bigger than the silkies, they are Cayugas so I had to take them and put them in a different cubby and they carried on so much that I had to put one of the silkie hens in with them so they would have their mom. The silkies have helped so the ducks aren't as afraid as they usually are too.

I have some buff and khaki ducks due to hatch today too. They were pipping last night.


----------



## hollyosborn

ohhhhhh i cant wait to have ducks!!!!


----------



## hollyosborn

Will the little black one be a......??? Mama is SUPPOSED to be a RIR.. dad could be RIR or BR... 
3 hatched, 2 more about to pop out.. and 2 more just broke shell...


----------



## Energyvet

These pics are just so cute. What adorable babies. You must be having so much fun!


----------



## hollyosborn

5 more.. and LOOK.. i got me a baby Rhode Island Red!!!!!! but i can tell which rooster has been a busy little rooster.... hahaha.. not my RIR Kiefer.... more like.. BR Frankie! i think hahaha


----------



## Sundancers

And the wheel turns ...

Love the pictures!


----------



## Westelle

Wonderful....here is the first of my silkie eggs...


----------



## Westelle

Here is my new baby silkie...it was still attached to the egg shelll hours after the 11:01 hatch...I cut it off about a half hour ago....a good 9-10 hours after hatch...seems to have a hernia?


----------



## Energyvet

They are just wonderful. Enjoy your babies. They grow so fast.


----------



## hollyosborn

OHHH its sooo cute.. i have one that has a hernia too... what can i do for the little booger?


----------



## Westelle

I was told to leave it alone and it will fall off?


----------



## Westelle

The majority of my eggs this morning held chicks that didn't make it sometime since I candled last ...two were alive and peeped very quietly and had shallow and inconsistant breathing...one of those lasted less than a minute...one lasted about 4 hours...oh me...


----------



## Energyvet

Oh Westelle. I'm so sorry. I'm so sad for you. Hopefully what you have learned will allow you to help others and never have to go through this again. My heart is with you.


----------



## hollyosborn

aweeeeee, im so sorry!!!!!


----------



## hollyosborn

RIR, i dont see a dark line on its head..soo... little roo??


----------



## Maggizzle35

Out of 8 eggs we only got 2 ducklings.. We had a power outage in the middle of their incubation and I think it messed up the eggs. We have a little Magpie and a buff. they are so cute.


----------



## hollyosborn

OHHHH THEY ARE SOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!! i wanna kiss em!!!!!


----------



## Energyvet

So cute. At least they have each other. Good luck. They look like they are doing well.


----------



## hollyosborn

Last one to hatch this morning..... looks NOTHING like ANY of the others... father either BR or RIR... came from light brown egg... mother either RIR or BR...


----------



## cogburn

Holly the last one with the racing stripes, im betting will be a partridge color. Here's what it will look like with first full feathers, and my profile pic is the same pullet at 4 months..


----------



## Energyvet

What s beautiful little bird.


----------



## Maggizzle35

Here is my banty hen and her 7 little ones, they are all very adorable. Then Micky our Magpie and Babs are buff ducks, they love to be close to your neck. I'm trying to hold them so they will be tamer than the others but ducks usually don't stay very tame. The Magpies are a little more personable than the others.


----------



## cogburn

Nice Maggizzle !! I think next spring I'll get some ducks... Thanks for sharing !


----------



## hollyosborn

*cogburn, that is GORGEOUS!!!!!, I need to get some new pics, that little one came out just amazing,.. its a brown with odd markings... mag.. SOOOO CUTEEEE, WANT WANT WANT!!!!!! 
So update: We moved the new babies to the chicken coop last week and they are just adorable down there... they come up and visit, head across the yard to visit, all you do is step outside and yell BABIES and WOOSH here they come flying as fast as they can... 13 left, I sold 3... here are two that were wanting in the house today... i told them no... hahah.. this white one is the only calico out of this last hatch.. the rest are solid white, barred rock, rhode red, brown, and a black one..

*


----------



## hollyosborn

oh here you can kinda see the brown one...


----------



## cogburn

Very nice hollyosborn


----------



## cogburn

I'll have a bunch again come spring... Miss the little biddies..


----------



## Maggizzle35

They are all so cute, I have a white cochin banty hen sitting on eggs right now. I don't know what produced the white banty cochin rooster so I'm curious to see what color the chicks will be. All the hens are white also, they are all in the same cubby but I'm not sure about the color workings. The reason I say this, is because I have red and white banty cochin hens. Black and blue banty cochin roosters, none are red or white, so where did the white roo come from? Will he produce white or will the chicks be a variety of colors? If anyone knows the answer, let me know. Thanks


----------



## hollyosborn

here are some updated photos... out of the last hatch.. the surviving remain.... 1 red... REBA... 1 black JANE 3 whites, 1 barred rock and 1 barred rock mixed with something??? shes blacker like the 5 gals i received during summer...


----------

